# Eat My Tackle in Destin



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

Eat My Tackle sells a lot of rods on Ebay. They are inexpensive, but make a good rod to start fishing heavy Tackle without breaking the bank. I bought one for My Son for Christmas. We were fishing in Pensacola 2 weeks ago and He noticed the reel seat had came loose. I know they are based in Destin, so I dropped them an email. The next day, My Son drove up to Destin and they replaced the rod for free and let him keep the old one.:thumbsup:
100 to 120lb roller rod on a Senator 9/0. 200 Bucks total to get into Shark Fishing on a Budget. Hats off to you Eat My Tackle!:thumbup:


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I have ordered a few times from EatMyTackle. Great to deal with. 

In my opinion as far as rods, if you are looking to get a quality rod for a great price, check out Pinnacle Rods on THT or eBay. I'm not knocking EatMyTackle, but the rods are fresh off the boat. Pinnacle is at least hand made in America with PacBay parts for the same price. 

Glad EMT was good to you. I will still order from them in the future.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I tried to buy from them off ebay, but they would not let me pick up the rods. They required the inflated shipping. I guess that's another way to make a bit more money off the product.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

Its just a warehouse in Destin. Not a store. I think he just made an exception for me since I lived 700 miles away and happened to have the rod there. I bout a pair of these rods for 66 dollars and $22 shipping. That's only 44 bucks each. I thought it was a steal.


----------

